# Testosterone Levels two weeks after stopping



## Dunamis (May 1, 2021)

Started TRT a couple months back. Admittedly, I over-indulged a bit. I stopped pinning a couple weeks ago to see where my test levels would be before I go to my follow-up with my Dr. After 2 weeks of not pinning my total test is sitting at about 580. The test didn't break out the other metrics like I though it would. My last official test showed me at 529.78


----------



## Megatron28 (May 2, 2021)

Sounds like you over indulged by a LOT of you are still in the 500's after two weeks of not pinning anything.  I would recommend getting dialed in on your new TRT protocol before "indulging".


----------



## sfw509 (May 2, 2021)

What dose did your doctor prescribe for you? And did you do labs to see where the prescribed dose brought levels too? 

How much were you pinning when you say "over indulge" ? 

In my opinion, and I am definitely not a doctor, the goal of trt is to get dialed in to the lowest dose that is effective at addressing your symptoms. "Indulging" needs to be planned once that happens.


----------



## Dunamis (May 2, 2021)

Yea. I plan on getting better dialed in over the next few months.. I took too much liberty over the last couple of months. I am prescribed 200mg of test cyp per week with 1/2 tab of 1 mg arimidex twice a week. I purchased some test cyp and basically doubled the dosage per week. I'd like to get a little size along with balancing out my test levels. I did not have any testing done during the first couple months. My first official blood test is currently due. I'm gonna give it an other week before I have it completed. In the future I think I'll add test prop since it's in and out of your system faster than test cyp is....that's after getting dialed in of course. 

If you play stupid games you'll win stupid prizes


-D


----------



## creekrat (May 2, 2021)

So you are on prescribed TRT, overindulged, and then quite cold turkey?  You are a dang yo-yo. If your prescribed then run your dose scripted and stick with it until you get everything dialed in.


----------



## Dunamis (May 2, 2021)

Like I said, play stupid games and win stupid prizes. Lesson learned...


----------



## Camoninja (May 13, 2021)

I just got my results back and my total was 375 and free in the 50s... still to high for trt.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 14, 2021)

375 is too low not too high


----------



## Pooh6369 (May 14, 2021)

Man I know this game all to well.  On trt and I blast and cruise. At least 6 weeks before my annual bloods for the doc, I'll lower my test, then 2-3 weeks later. Do my own bloods using a private company (ex. Private MD) see where I'm at then adjust accordingly. Just some bro science on my part but works for me, and keeps the guess work what the  Doc might see. Doing it for 8 yrs now. Don't want to mess up my trt, after all it's free insurance pays for it. 2nd it's pharm grade test enough said!


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 14, 2021)

Wow you insurance pays for test thats amazing


----------

